# Patching



## Stringer (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm now trying to patch my Xorg, but it seems harder than it sounds. 

All i know for the moment is to use:
`# cd /usr/src`
`# patch <` pathtopatch.patch
[CMD="File to patch:"][/CMD]            

But then it stops for me, since i don't know which one of the files i need to choose. 
Ex /usr/local/lib/portstopatch, /usr/sbin/portstopatch.

If any additional information is needed, i will post them asap.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 2, 2010)

Xorg is not in the base system, so patching in /usr/src (the source tree for the base system) would be weird. What information are you working from?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2010)

What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## Stringer (Aug 2, 2010)

@SirDice trying to fix a bug 

@DutchDaemon
Working from the message i get from startx:

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.4413
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "Laborator:0" in "list" command
xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "Laborator:0" in "add" command


X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 i386
Current Operating System: FreeBSD Laborator 7.3-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Jul 12 19:04:04 UTC 2010     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 01 August 2010  06:33:21PM

Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug  2 18:51:06 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
Setting master
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500

waiting for X server to shut down .Dropping master


xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "Laborator:0" in "remove" command
```

http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2010)

Stringer said:
			
		

> @SirDice trying to fix a bug


I got that part. That's what one usually does with a patch :OOO

What bug? What patch? According to whom? 



> ```
> record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
> record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
> record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
> ```



Ignore it. It's disabled because it doesn't work and you probably don't need it anyway.


Now, what exactly is the problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 2, 2010)

If the warning annoys you, add this to xorg.conf:


```
Section "Module"
        Disable "record"
EndSection
```


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2010)

@SirDice
Well it seems like when i have a .xinitrc with startfluxbox it wont start, although i did set to support gnome support, could it be that it doesn't find gnome and needs it?
Also apologize for not posting this in Xorg section. :\


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 3, 2010)

Probably best to start a new thread with a more relevant title for the fluxbox problem.


----------

